

Indonesian army urged to stop virginity tests for recruits - sjcsjc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-32743373

======
37prime
From the article:

 _A local plan to require schoolgirls in part of Java to undergo the so-called
virginity tests before they could gain a secondary school diploma was scrapped
after an outcry earlier this year._

That should make you scratch your head and yell some profanities.

There are a lot of “can’t make this stuff up” news about Indonesia.

Nazi-themed cafe draws fire in Indonesia
[http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/indonesias-nazi-themed-
sol...](http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/indonesias-nazi-themed-
soldatenkaffee-reopens-wwii-cafe-n141631)

There’s no such thing as Free Speech Arrested for calling Indonesian city
'idiotic' [http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-
trending-29035858](http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-29035858)

Muslims assault U.S. Embassy in Indonesia (Protesting Danish Newspaper over
publications of Muhammad Cartoons)
[http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/world/2006-02-19-indones...](http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/world/2006-02-19-indonesia-
us-embassy_x.htm)

It goes on and on...

